# Adam and The Fall



## Robert Truelove (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm reading 'The Federal Vision' (edited by Steve Wilkins). In Chapter 5 (Merit Versus Maturity), James Jordan writes that Adam's sin was not eating of the Tree of the Knowledge of Good and Evil...but that he ate from it too soon. 

To say it kindly, I am finding most of the exegesis throughout this chapter to be utterly bizarre.

Historical question...has anyone else in the history of the Christian church ever taught such a thing?

What is the logical connection between this particular take on The Fall and the rest of the FV arguments. I think I have some pieces but not the whole of it.

Any other interaction appreciated…not to be rude… but please, only reply if you have actually read the article in question and can interact with the points presented in it.


----------



## tewilder (Aug 27, 2007)

It removes the legal/judicial dimension of our relationship with God in favor of the family/relational. This fits with the Smith-Jordan view of the Trinity as family relationship, not ontology, of justification as an ongoing developing relationship, of Jordan's denial of regeneration as inward transformation but rather being a "walk with Jesus" (having a new heart just means having Jesus, as he is the New Heart), etc.


----------

